# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Αναζήτηση σταντ για budgie

## Στεφανος

Yπαρχει στην αγορα σταντ για μπατζι; Αν ναι ποσο κανει;

----------


## petros

στεφανε δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει σταντ για budgie αλλα ξερω παλλα ατομα που εχουν φτιαξει.......  :winky:   :winky:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τέτοιο stand υπάρχει στα περισσότερα καταστήματα.

----------


## Niva2gr

Στέφανε, εγώ έχω ένα τέτοιο. Δεν είμαι σίγουρη πόσο κάνει, γιατί μου το έφεραν δώρο, αλλά νομίζω γύρω στα 20 ευρώ.

----------


## petros

σταντ και playground μαζι καλοοοοοοοοοο....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Στέφανε, εγώ έχω ένα τέτοιο. Δεν είμαι σίγουρη πόσο κάνει, γιατί μου το έφεραν δώρο, αλλά νομίζω γύρω στα 20 ευρώ.


Μαρία το ίδιο έχω και εγώ για την εκπαίδευση του Πάρη.Αυτό είχα στο νού μου.Το είχα αγοράσει 15 Ευρο πριν τρία χρόνια.Σχεδόν όλα τα πετ το έχουν.

----------


## vassilis29

Εγώ έφτιαξα αυτό το στάντ μόνος μου και με βόλεψε πολύ στην εκπαίδευση, επίσης βόλεψε και την Φοίβη που το απολαμβάνει συνήθως τα χειμωνιάτικα απογεύματα!!!! Δεν είναι βέβαια σαν τα σταντ υπερπαραγωγή των παιδιών (τα οποία είναι υπέροχα) αλλά τη δουλίτσα του την κάνει  ::   ::  Είναι πολύ απλό στην κατασκευή του, χρειάζεται απλά υλικά που λίγο πολύ όλοι έχουμε στο σπίτι μας και ελάχιστο χρόνο!

----------


## Niva2gr

Όμορφη και πρακτική κατασκευή Βασίλη!
Γενικώς με λίγο ελεύθερο χρόνο και διάθεση μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε ωραία πράγματα. Εγώ είχα ξεκινήσει να φτιάξω σταντ με βάση έναν πλαστικό στεγνωτήρα πιάτων, αλλά κατάφερα να το σπάσω!

----------

